# My Darling Boy Sweep



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Sweep!!!!

June 9 1990 - February 21 2006

We had been taking him to the vets for 3 weeks and he stayed for two nights to flush his kidneys out, he hated this cos we were never ever apart he hated been away from his "Mamma" and i hated been away from my baby boy, i visited him each day and took his favourite chicken. I went to collect him on the Friday and the vets booked me in for Monday morning. During the weekend my car broke down and Sweep got worse, i rang the vets on the monday morning saying that my car had broken down could we come in on the tuesday,(this was just an excuse, so i could have one more day with him, i could have got a taxi) I made an appointment for Tuesday morning, about 1pm my vet rang me and asked how Sweep was, I said "he's not good i suppose the inevitable will have to be done" to which my vet replied "i know its very hard for you Maureen, bring him in tomorrow and we will do what we can" I took him in the next morning the vets was full and i just sat there with Sweep in my arms crying, my vet called our name, he examined Sweep then looked at me and just said "Maureen you have to let him go" i held him so very close to me and just cried into his lil poodle topknot and told him he was a very good boy and that i loved him with all my heart, by this time the vet was giving him the injection that would end his life, i just held him and told him over and over what a good boy he was and how much i loved him, then he was gone(my vet was crying)he asked me if i wanted to stay and i said NO i want to get out of here, ive murdered my baby, i ran out my daughter, Minty followed and she was physically sick outside. i hated me that day i really hated me, i had killed my baby my boy. As we were going home the heavens opened, my friend said look even the Angels are crying then a beautiful rainbow came out, on reflection i would really like to think that it was my baby boy telling me "Mamma its ok im healthy now" Mamma loves you my sweet baby boy forever and a day. Sweep was so special. the first day that i saw him the Sun rose in my heart now my heart is smashed to a million pieces.He grew up with my youngest daughter, Minty, they were the same age, they were inseperable when Minty was younger but he was always a Mamma's boy, he was only small but he protected his human sister with the heart of a lion. I looked after my Granddaughter for a good six months when she was a tiny baby and he slept under her cot, even when i put her down for her afternoon nap. When i went up to bed he would do the rounds, go into everybodys bedrooms to see if they were ok before settling down by my side on my bed and i know he used to do the rounds several times a night.He was our lil protecter and i know deep down in my heart he still protects his family, my precious little boy you will remain in my heart till my last breath.

My precious one its been nearly 3yrs yrs that we had to part. Sweep my precious one i write to you today with tears in my eyes and aching in my heart, where did the time go my lil sweetheart, my precious lil boy.

Theres been so many changes since i last held you in my arms. Minty your little human sister gave birth to a gorgeous baby boy, we called him Logan John, i know you guard him when he's in his cot at night, just like you guarded Shannon and Jason when they were babys, you loved them so much. Ive Logan John in my care your sister could not cope.

Thanku my darling boy for always been there for me, i miss you so much but i do know your with me and the kids in spirit. Wait for me my darling boy till mamma comes to meet you at the bridge, i love you!!!! sleep tight sweetheart till we meet again Mamma xxxxxxxx

sweep

June 9 1990 - February 21 2006

In loving memory of our sweep who we love so much.

If love could have kept you, you never would have died. My precious sweet baby boy, i will love you till my last breath and then we will be together again nevr ever to be parted again.

Sweep will be greatly missed and be in our hearts forever.

love you forever baby lots of love mummy and minty till we meet again precious xxxxx

He was and will always be my special baby boy, the day that God called him home a part of me died. i love you my lil man always and forever, your mamma XXXXXXXXXXXX

Nearly 3yrs ago i lost my little boy he really was my pride and joy I'm sitting here, what shall I do My heart is breaking over you.

Your toys, your lead, your little bed No longer needed now your dead I loved you so with all my heart Without you here it falls apart.

I trace the walks we used to take Along the path beside the lake And as I watch the waters flow The tears are falling for you, you know.

And tears for you I softly weep No more pain for my little man Play and chase as now you can.

I know together we'll be one day Meet Judy and Roddie along the way So my Sweetness when that day dawns To rainbow bridge I hope you're drawn.

Goognight, sweet dreams I'll miss you so I'll love you forever that you know Thanks for all the fun we had God bless you from Mamma so sad

--------------------

Maureen Sweeps ever loving Mamma. Love you always baby boy XXXXXXX night night weepy boo, mamma loves you!!!!!

This yearning in my heart This confusion in my mind The words left unspoken Haunts me all the time

Everyday I watch pass by With an emptiness in my life And a hole in my heart Where only you belong

There are nights I wake up crying And wishing you were here To hold you in my arms again And lick away my tears

There is something that keeps me holding on - What I'll never know But one day we will meet again cos we love each other so. Good night God bless Sweep Baby boy xxxx LOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

So, so beautiful. It certainly made me cry reading your tribute and your poems. I really do know how you are feeling and this page is really beautiful 
It is so obvious how close you both were and my heart goes out to you. It doesn't matter how long ago it happened, he will remain in your thoughts and heart forever and that shines through.
  GOD BLESS SWEEP


----------



## richyrichsa (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweepsmamma 

My hugest hug toyou and your babe. Good creatures stay with you forever.:crying:

Richyrichsa


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

God sent me an Angel so beautiful was he He came in the form of a little dog to me. I gave him a name, Sweep he would be I thanked God for letting him come to me. My best friend and soul mate he very soon became, We shared our lives together through the sunshine and the rain. We walked through the woods by the rivers and the canal He was there with me always my shadow and my pal On visits to the country in the fields of golden corn, He ran along beside me from my side he could not be torn. His love was pure and wondrous his devotion was so true. He always knew when I was sad and stopped me feeling blue. Then one day nearly 3 yrs ago the Angels called him home, It was time to say goodbye no more with me would he roam. It broke my heart to let him go but deep inside I knew, That so deep and pure a love would always see me through. The rain came down the day he died but a new star shone that night, The twinkle of an Angel star shone down on me so bright. Now when I think of Sweep my soul mate and best friend, I know that he has not gone far only just around the bend. His love lives on within my heart I think of him so sweet, Wrapped in the arms of Angels until again we meet. Sweet dreams, my little Angel, and please remember me, Your heart and mine entwined forever they will be. My love for you will always be true, Your love for me will see me through. The days when I feel such sorrow and such pain, And when I hope that one day I will see you again. Until that day comes know this from me, You were the best my sweet boy my Angel ~ Sweep 

Sweep was my baby As only he could be The Son that i longed for A family boy was he He was my little shadow And listened while i talked He was with me every moment No matter where i walked He filled my heart with gladness and made me laugh out loud A clown he was so precious And always rather proud He loved me with no limits He was loyal and so sweet And even when he was naughty He filled my heart complete He was pesty and demanding And he told me what to do But i did it all to gladly Because i loved him too And now my heart is broken My sweet "Sweep" dog is gone No more will he come and greet me Life will be different from now on 
KEY TO MY HEART!!!!
I'll never forget that final day, when we had to say goodbye, I held you tightly in my arms until you safely reached the skies My heart was beating so fast knowing yours was about to stop, Tears would not stop falling from my eyes Mamma had to let you go so your pain would go away, I promise to hold the love you gave to me until we meet again someday. My memories of you will be kept inside my valued treasure, This is a place I'll have for you so we could always be together. Only you have the key to open it up and see, What I hold for you in this special place until we meet again in eternity. So feel free at anytime to open up my heart, It will always be there for you to know we'll never really be apart. For now I must thank God for giving me you up until your very last breath, I must understand he had a reason and that I shouldn't be angry over your death. God will choose the time when he wants us back together, And when that time comes it will last forever. He will take good care of you for he will be your guide, So follow him to the Rainbow Bridge and wait for Mamma to be right by your side. You were always my little angel who now has wings to fly, I know you'll come to get me when it is my turn to safely reach the skies

I WILL BE STRONG!!
I am setting you free of your pain and suffering. You now have your wings. You can play with the angels, chase rabbits, eat all of the treats you want and feel good and do only fun things. My Sweep, there will never be a day I walk this earth your name will not be spoken from my lips and a tear shall fall from my cheek. But I will be strong, because I learned from you strength and courage, and never to be weak. You were never just an animal; you were my best friend, my son and a part of me. I considered you the sunshine of my days and part of the air I breathed. Be free my son, be free. One day we will all be home and I will feel once again the gentle nudge of your face, Until then, I give you my heart your eternal resting place 

SWEEP!!!!
My brave little sweep, my bodyguard and friend, I thought our days never would end. You made us all laugh, you made us all weep, Dancing around on your pretty little feet. Even the vet, who you hated so much, Would laugh as you growled when he tried to touch Like an innocent child, you thought it was fun, To tease the poor cat with your squeaker, then run. You knew it was naughty, annoying holly like that, So up she would get and jump on your back. It wasn't much fun when her claws caused you pain, But it was fun anyway, "so I'll do it again" "Time to play catch so I'll jump on my mum, then she'll give me a cuddle, this is just so much fun" Mum is so happy when this black ball of fur, just hurtles through space and flies through the air. "Then running away and hiding from you, will you come find me? I hope that you do" How the years have gone by, you don't notice at first, until the time comes when your poor heart must burst. My coat was once black, as a dark moonless night, Then age made it silver like a star o so bright. Our memories are sweet; they will last for all time, They will stay in our hearts come rain or come shine. If sweep could speak, I know he would say, "Your love was so precious," and for your heart he would pray. "Hold tight to those days, the good times and bad, I understand mum how you are so sad." "But look to your heart, for I will always be there, And again you will feel that sunrise we share


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw, lovely tributes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

So beautiful....wonderful words and a wonderful tribute.


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

God Bless you all xx


----------



## pennysparkles (Feb 20, 2009)

what a beautiful tribute..........made me cry, but its so good to know how much people love their special babies.

blessings to you sweepsmama :001_smile:


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, a truly wonderful tribute, written with so much love xx


----------

